# IQ 110/ Brinmanns Smoke N Pit



## danbono (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi All I'm considing the IQ 110 for my Brinkmanns Smoke N Pit. Has anyone used the IQ 110 of there Brinkmanns Offset smoker.

Trying to find the best to hook the 110 up to my smoker.

Thanks Dan


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 14, 2013)

Not sure if this is the same cooker but if so I had one years ago.  I simply used the "dog bowl" and attached it to the fire box vent.  I've since ditched the Brinkman (rusted out) and the iQ (found I didn't need it for the WSM).













IMG_0084 (800x600).jpg



__ bama bbq
__ Oct 14, 2013


----------



## danbono (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi Here is a pic of my vents/door. Your vent door looks like solid door?

Got some E-mail responses from the IQ company. They suggested the bowl also.

So I just use the toggle nut and tighten that into one of vents and close off the other vents on the door.

Should the smokestack vent be wide open?

Thanks Dan













DSC02106.JPG



__ danbono
__ Oct 14, 2013


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 14, 2013)

I recall a vent on the door very similar to your schematic. I think the "dog bowl" is your adapter.

I think I ran with exhaust wide open. It was several years ago and I have CRS.


----------



## danbono (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi Here is another pic of what my vents/door looks like.

Thanks Dan













DSC02107.JPG



__ danbono
__ Oct 15, 2013


----------



## danbono (Oct 17, 2013)

Bama BBQ  How good did the IQ 110 work on your offset.

I've read that IF you firebox & pit are NOT sealed well, the 110 does not work as good?

Thanks Dan


----------



## danbono (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi All another controller has has entered the contest.
Let me know what you guys think about IT.
Thanks Dan
http://www.auberins.com/index.php?ma...roducts_id=205

/ message  sig

__________________


----------



## danbono (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi All  Not much info. on the Auber. I'm guessing no one here uses the Auber of there COS?

Thanks Anyway Dan


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 26, 2013)

DanBono said:


> Bama BBQ  How good did the IQ 110 work on your offset.
> I've read that IF you firebox & pit are NOT sealed well, the 110 does not work as good?
> Thanks Dan


You are correct. I had a small fortune tied up in sealant until I cut my losses and went WSM.

I ended up selling the Pitmaster. I found it less stressful just to control the vents myself. The WSM makes it VERY easy to do.


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 26, 2013)

DanBono said:


> Hi All another controller has has entered the contest.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think about IT.
> 
> ...



The Auber is a very reputable controller.


----------



## danbono (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi Bama BBQ  Do you think the Auber will work OK on my Brinkmanns Smoke N Pit?

Thanks Dan


----------

